# Hair Algae



## wax (Mar 16, 2007)

My hair grass is infested with hair algae and I was wondering if I was to give it all a dip in a bleach solution if this would be okay to kill the algae.


----------



## wax (Mar 16, 2007)

never mind just read the Sticky: Bleach Method


----------



## oakleyhoma (Nov 11, 2008)

Consider a potassium permanganate dip as alternative to bleach, easier on plants.


----------



## Viwwo (Oct 30, 2009)

I don't know but I think it's really funny that you have Hair algae problem and your name is wax. 
Just has the put it out there
But how is it going? Is it going away?


----------

